# Color suggestions for new bridge



## Mickeyls (Jan 2, 2008)

Just about done with a 36" bridge for my indoor layout.   Looking for suggestions for a good color to paint it since it will not weather indoors.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of bridge?  

I have two steel bridges on my outdoor railroad.  I used Rustoleum Hunter Green.  

This is the Edwin Schultz Memorial Bridge:









And this is the new bridge installed last fall:









As you say, these will weather naturally.  

Do you have pictures of your bridge?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of bridge? and where is your pike supposed to be located? US railroads in the northeast seemed to favor black, grey or silver on metal bridges. Black or grey (primer would probably work good for this) with more rust than paint seems the most common around here


----------



## Mickeyls (Jan 2, 2008)

It is wood arch bridge,  I will post a picture when it is done, later this week.   

Looking at a early 1900 steam type railroad.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Gray and black. 

Maybe pink?


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

What material is the wood??

If redwood or cedar, you can coat it with a sealant (Thompson's or such), and let it age naturally to a dull grey.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

The wood part of my bridge is made of redwood and sealed with Thompsons'


Mark


----------



## Mickeyls (Jan 2, 2008)

The bridge is cypress, but staying inside it is not going to age much.   

Here in Cincinnati, OH we have a yellow bridge, a blue bridge, a gray one, a purple one and a rusty one (!-75) I was thinking about a weathered wood.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Timely question.

I had just posted some pics and colour ideas at  http://wvrr.ca/prototype/photo_53.htm

It's not the same kind of bridge but I'm sure it would work for you.  At the same time CN did almost all their 'down town' bridges and highway/road underpasses in black with slogans done in white.  *Courtesy and Service* was at least one.

Dave


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think I would paint it, maybe a wash of india ink or very thin paint to make it look like creosote.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey, 

Behr makes spray stain. It is available through Woodworker's Supply woodworker.com 
The trestle work below was sprayed with their Jet Spray and the color of the stain was dark mahogany. They have many other colors as well. While my trestle was installed outdoors and has now weathered a bit after two winters outdoors the photo shows it as originally applied.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I favor a chemical stain that reacts with the tannin in the wood. Looks a lot like creosote treated lumber. 








Don't know about using it indoors. It's just white vinegar with steel wool dissolved in it. A bit smelley in application but that fades. I usually top coat it with motor oil for weather proofing but that would not work for an indoor piece as dust would stick to it and it would look grimey in short order. 
Best, 
TJ


----------

